# Cebit 2018: Neuer Termin im Sommer und neues Konzept zur Revitalisierung



## PCGH-Redaktion (23. März 2017)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Cebit 2018: Neuer Termin im Sommer und neues Konzept zur Revitalisierung*

						Die Cebit soll 2018 revitalisiert werde. Dazu gibt es einen neuen Termin und ein aufgefrischtes Konzept. Ziel ist es, wieder mehr Relevanz für Endkunden aufzubauen, die künftig mit einem Publikumstag und potenziell gutem Wetter hofiert werden. 

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Cebit 2018: Neuer Termin im Sommer und neues Konzept zur Revitalisierung*


----------



## FreiherrSeymore (24. März 2017)

Ich geb denen heut mal wieder die Ehre. 

Von Computec gabs eigentlich auch schonmal mehr und bessere Berichte von dort... ^^
Hoffe die wird bald wieder größer. ist ne schöne Sache.


----------



## nibi030 (24. März 2017)

Irgendwie gehen die mir ziemlich auf den Keks mit andauernden Wandel der Richtungen.

Das ist schon gut so das es ne Fachmesse ist, vier Tage vor Ort sind auch so schon anstregend genug, da braucht man eigtl. keine Leute die da auch nichts zu suchen haben... Ist für die Aussteller auch wichtig, die wollen sich mit den Kunden gar nicht Unterhalten. Hat man dieses Jahr im "Planet Reseller" gesehen wieviele Leute ohne Ausweis sich
versucht haben da hinein zu mogeln. Gott sei Dank waren die Kontrollen echt gut und man konnte ungestört seine Gespräche führen.

Noch mehr nervt mich der Termin.. es ist so schon anstrengend den ganzen Tag mit Anzug übers Gelände zu hechten, bei 30 Grad habe ich da noch weniger Bock drauf 

Mich nervt es ganz schön ab...


----------

